# Las Vegas to Mexico City



## beccguti (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello!

My husband and I are planning the long drive from Las Vegas to Mexico City next month. Our route this far- Las Vegas, El Paso, Chihuahua ... and then I am unsure how to break up the leg from Chihuahua to Mexico city.
Has anyone done this trip recently and could share their experience?
We will be driving a US plated car which we will have pretty well packed so we are a bit extra conscious about safety and getting pulled over. We know that driving during the night is not an option and we are looking to do the entire journey in 6 days.
Obviously, Covid safety will be applied in all ways!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I would break it up with a night in Aguascalientes. It looks to be about halfway. It is a nice city, modern looking but with a nice pedestrian area in the middle. Many motels have parking that is walled off and invisible from the street


----------

